# Lost me best friend Biscuit



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

my 3 year old bedlington terrier Biscuit squeezed her way under some railings while out walking yesterday evening and was killed on a railway line.
I didn't see her getting under the fence and spent until the early hours looking and shouting for her. All laid to rest now at the foot of a small oak tree I planted in my field a some years ago, with a few of her favourite toys, Mr Squeek, Piggy Wiggy and Ratty.
Some much needed support from friends got her retrieved from the lines and bought back home.


It hurts doesn't it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Bill. It's sad losing a pet before her time.

Gerald


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear such awful news Bill, you look after yourself.
Cliff


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry what a tragic accident


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry Bill, 

Aldra


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about your little dog - I was feeling good about being able to find another little dogs' home and then I read this. Please accept my condolences. Yes it does hurt very very much xx Marie


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

You must be devastated. My heart goes out to you. Poor Biscuit.


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry,it always hurts to lose a best friend but it hurts more when they go before their time.
My heart goes out to you.
Take care.
CM


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Biscuit*

So sorry for your loss. Run free Biscuit with all your doggy pals and say Hi to my pepper and spice if you see them at Rainbow Bridge. God bless.

Dawn.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news. She had become a real part of your life.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Such a tragic accident.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Very sorry,but,she was loved to bits,and running free,she had three years of this,some dogs live a lifetime and never enjoy this privilege.
Ted.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss Bill, yes it does hurt when they die so young. Just try and hold on to happy memories of her. Most ofusunderstand what you are going through as we have had to say goodbye to beloved pets.
Jan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes it does hurt so much. Jented is so right - remember the quality of the life you gave her rather than the quantity.

Run free at the bridge Biscuit.

Sue


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Bill, what a horrible thing to happen. As others have said she was a lucky dog during her time with you.

Thinking of you.

Viv


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear such sad news Bill, run free at the Bridge Biscuit xx


Jacquie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Such a sad loss for you.

Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw so sorry Bill. It hurts for a while almost unbearbly then the happy memories return I love our dopey brown lab 6 years ago on a road near our house I can still weep passing the spot.

I love Bedlingtons. 40 years ago my mums first sossy fell in love with one in a nearby field they would frolic my mum didn't know what breed it was and actually though it was a lamb Heidi the sossy brought Ferdy home for tea one night and the local farmer took him home after their date!

Whenever I see them and Sharnor on here breeds them, I always think of Ferdy very sweet!

Janet


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry. It's hard enough when we lose our old dogs at the end of their days, so it's really sad to hear of a younger dog going.

RIP Biscuit.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Bill,
This is no consolation but the pain does start to ease over time. We lost Megs, our Old English Sheepdog, suddenly in July and it broke our hearts. We are recovering though and have recently decided to get a puppy in the New Year.
I hope everything works out well with your new pup.
Bill OR


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear of this, a tragic accident.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you all, your empathy is most welcome and eases the pain.
Bill


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am so sorry and sad to read this.....I haven't logged on in a while. My heart goes out to you, thinking of you Nette x


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Sooo sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel I havent been able to come on here and post since we sadly lost Boris at only 4 years old to GI Lymphoma very suddenly. You do feel robbed that there should be a 1 in front of the age but you have to think the the quality they have had far out ways what some dogs never get.
I have got back on the waggon as I now have two puppies Daisy (mini Schnauzer) 16 weeks who we had just before Boris took poorly to keep him company and Charlie 25 weeks (another mini) who we rescued when we lost Boris. They don't replace but boy they do fill a hole in your heart.


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

So sorry to read your terrible news.

We come to love them so much, but benefit so much more from the unconditional love they give us.

The only consolation I can offer as to why her life was so short is to retell a story I heard shortly after my mum's dog was paralysed about 3 years ago (he lived a joyous and fun filled 2 and a half years longer, during which time he helped my disabled mum achieve things she never dreamed she could).


"Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle. 

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home. 

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience. 

The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was g oing on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away. 

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why.' 

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation. 

He said, 'People are born so that they can learn how to live a good Life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?' The Six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.'" 


It takes a childʼs innocence to get it right !!!! 

Biscuit knew how it should be done, and it's a credit to you that it took such a short time for her to learn what life is about before moving on to Rainbow Bridge!

My heartfelt sympathies, but what a time you must have shared!

Timotei.


----------

